

Switch and Bait — How Apple should respond to Microsoft's laptop shopping ads - blasdel
http://crookedtimber.org/2009/04/18/switch-and-bait/

======
blasdel
Conspire to give Windows users the use of a Macbook for less than a week — via
misdelivery, a loaner when their hard drive dies, whatever.

Have it taken away from them unexpectedly, just as they were getting to like
it.

Some percentage of them go out and buy one with their own money — advertise
post-purchase interviews with them.

~~~
mariorz
i think the author's idea of interviewing them as the macs are taken away
could be far more comedic and make better advertisement

------
Scriptor
This is a somewhat special case since the guy already had experience with non-
Windows UIs (Ubuntu) so trying something new wasn't very new to him. On the
other hand, many Windows users are deeply set in what they're used to, and
their initial experiences might be very different as they get frustrated with
trying to figure things out.

------
catfish
Given that Apple has the better platform the only thing Apple needs to do to
beat Windows is:

LOWER THE PRICE.

